# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Կենցաղ > Մայրության անկյուն >  Նորածնի օժիտը

## Cassiopeia

Ի՞նչ է անհրաժեշտ նորածնին կյանքի առաջին օրերում։ Նորածինները, որպես կանոն, մեծանում են ոչ թե օր-օրի, այլ ժամ-ժամի։ Հետևաբար, նորածնի օժիտը պետք է պարունակի շատ քիչ քանակությամբ այն ամենից, ինչ կթվարկվի ներքոհիշյալ։

Հագուստ ընտրելիս անհրաժեշտ է ուշադրություն դարձնել այն հանգամանքին, որ հագուստի ձևը չպետք է ճնշի փոքրիկի շարժումները, պետք է հարմարավետ լինի հագցնելու տեսանկյունից։ Պետք է առանձնահատուկ ուշադրություն դարձվի հագուստի նյութին։ Նախապատվությունը պետք է տալ փափուկ ու նուրբ բամբակյա կտորներին։ Ցանկալի է վառ գույներով հագուստ ընտրել (ոչ միայն ձեր, այլև երեխայի տրամադրությունը կբացվի վառ գույներից)։

Այսպիսով, ի՞նչ է անհրաժեշտ (գրում եմ իմ փորձից)․
*Հագուստ*
1.	5-6 հատ շապիկ
2.	Եթե որոշել եք երեխային բարուրել, ապա
-	2 հատ բարուրաշոր
-	10 հատ տակաշոր
-	2 հատ անջրանցիկ տակաշոր 
3.	5-6 զույգ նասկիներ (որոնք տաք կպահեն երեխայի տոտիկները թե բարուրաշորերի տակ և թե մանկական հագուստի տակ
4.	Կյանքի առաջին օրերին կբավականացնի 2-3 գոգնոցիկները
5.	6-12 հատ թաշկինակ
6.	3-4 հատ կապովի գլխարկ (հատկապես լողացնելուց հետո երեխայի գլուխը ծածկած պահելու համար)
7.	5-6 հատ բոդի (հագուստ, որը հագցվում է գլխից, կոճկվում ոտիկների արանքում), որոնք ամենահարմարն են երեխաների համար` 2 շաբաթականից հետո։
8.	Եթե երեխային որոշել եք մանկական հագուստով պահել, ոչ թե բարուրել, ապա անհրաժեշտ են համեմատաբար տաք վերնահագուստներ 5-6 հատ, տոտիկներ 5-6 հատ։
9.	Անհրաժեշտ են նաև երեխային զբոսանքի տանելու համար տվյալ եղանակային պայմաններին հարմար հագուստ` գլխարկ, վերնազգեստ։

_Երեխայի կյանքի առաջին և հետագա օրերին անհրաժեշտ են`_
1.* Երեխայի քնելու պարագաներ`*
- օրորոց
	- մանկական անկողին` դոշակ ու բարձ բամբակից և վերմակ (ձմեռայինը վերմակից, իսկ տաք օրերի համար` բամբակյա ադեալ), անկողնու սպիտակեղեն` 2 օրինակով։2. *Մանկասայլակ* (գնելիս ուշադրություն դարձրեք չափերին, քանի որ երեխայի մեծանալու հետ մանկասայլակը կփոքրանա ու միգուցե մի քանի ամիս հետո բացարձակապես փոքր ու անհարմար կլինի փոքրիկի համար)
3. *Լոգանքի պարագաներ*
- տաշտակ
	- դույլ և ջուր լցնելու աման
	- մանկական սպունգ
	- մառլայից պատրաստված քառատակ ծալված կտոր, որը դրվում է տաշտակի մեջ` երեխայի տակ, որպեսզի երեխայի նուրբ մաշկը չվնասվի տաշտակի հետ շփումից։
	- նուրբ սրբիչ (երեխայի կյանքի առաջին օրերի համար որպես սրբիչ կարող է ծառայել մառլայե գործվածքը)
	- մանկական չոր կամ հեղուկ օճառ կամ շամպուն (պարտադիր նշված, որ նախատեսված է նորածնի համար)
	- ջրի ջերմաստիճանը չափելու համար նախատեսված ջերմաչափ (երեխայի լոգանքի ջրի ջերմաստիճանը պետք է լինի  37-40 աստիճան սահմաններում)
*Խնամքի պարագաներ`*
1.	Մանկական մկրատ` բութ ծայրերով
2.	մանկական կրեմ կամ յուղ
3.	մանկական տալկ
4.	Նուրբ խոզանակ մազերի համար
5.	Բամբակյա ծայրերով փայտիկներ` ականջները մաքրելու համար
6.	Երեխայի հարված տուտուզիկը տատական եղանակով սովորաբար դաղված ձեթով են մշակում։ Դրա համար անհրաժեշտ կլինի դաղված ձեթ, ստերիլ բամբակյա տամպոններ։
7.	Երեխայի պորտը մշակելու համար․ ներկայումս երեխային ծննդատնից դուրս են գրում պորտը ընկած վիճակում։ Սակայն այն հետագա մշակման է ենթակա։ Դա կատարվում է ֆուրացիլինի լուծույթի միջոցով (զելյոնկան և պերեկիսը խորհուրդ չի տրվում, քանի որ անզգույշ շարժումների պատճառով այն կարող է վառել երեխայի նուրբ մաշկը)։

*Սննդի և այլ պարագաներ*
1.	Ծծակ 1-2 հատ 
2.	Պլաստմասե շիշ 1 կամ 2 հատ (մեկը ջրի, մյուսը արհեստական կաթի համար, եթե դրա կարիքը կա)
3.	Պլաստմասե գդալ և ափսե

----------

Annushka (25.09.2009), Surveyr (28.09.2009), Արամ (01.10.2009), Լուսաբեր (25.09.2009), Ձայնալար (25.09.2009)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ես պետք է այստեղ ավելացնեմ, որ ժամանակակից մանկաբուժությունը խորհուրդ չի տալիս երեխաներին բարուրել, ինչպես նաև սովորեցնել ծծակներին: Վեց ամսականից հետո, երբ մայրական կաթին պետք է գումարվի լրացուցիչ սնունդ, այն պետք է տալ բաժակից կամ գդալով, բայց ոչ երբեք ծծակով շշով:

----------

Apsara (01.10.2009), Ուլուանա (01.10.2009)

----------


## Cassiopeia

Գիտեք հետաքրքիրն ինչ է, մենք բոլորս էլ բարուրով ենք մեծացել, մեր մայրերը մեզ բարուրել են։ Մի՞թե պակաս առողջ ու պակաս գեղեցիկ կառուցվածքով անձիք ենք :Think:

----------

Լուսաբեր (01.10.2009)

----------


## Peace

> Գիտեք հետաքրքիրն ինչ է, մենք բոլորս էլ բարուրով ենք մեծացել, մեր մայրերը մեզ բարուրել են։ Մի՞թե պակաս առողջ ու պակաս գեղեցիկ կառուցվածքով անձիք ենք


Առողջն ու պակաս գեղեցիկը գուցե ոչ, բայց որ նյարդային ենք, դա անքննելի: Ինչքան գիտեմ բարուրը հենց դրա համար էլ խորհուրդ չի տրվում: Փոքրիկները ուզում են ձեռքերն ու ոտքերը ազատ տարածել: Բարուրում բնականաբար չի ստացվում, իրենք էլ նյարդայնանալով դիմանում են: Էդպես:  :Smile:

----------

Apsara (01.10.2009), Kita (02.10.2009), StrangeLittleGirl (01.10.2009), Ուլուանա (01.10.2009)

----------


## Լուսաբեր

Չեմ կարծում, որ մեծերի ներվայնությունը ինչ-որ կապ ունի բարուրում պահված լինելու հետ: Դա ավելի շուտ տակդիրների գովազդի արդյունք է  :Smile: 
հա, ու ինչքան ես գիտեմ, դեռ ոչ մեկը չի պարզել թե ինչ են ուզում կամ մտածում փոքրիկները, դա ավելի շատ մեծերի «երևակայության» արդյունքնա  :Smile:

----------


## Cassiopeia

> Չեմ կարծում, որ մեծերի ներվայնությունը ինչ-որ կապ ունի բարուրում պահված լինելու հետ: Դա ավելի շուտ տակդիրների գովազդի արդյունք է 
> հա, ու ինչքան ես գիտեմ, դեռ ոչ մեկը չի պարզել թե ինչ են ուզում կամ մտածում փոքրիկները, դա ավելի շատ մեծերի «երևակայության» արդյունքնա


Չէ, Լուսաբեր ջան, չհասկացար, Peace-ը նկատի ունի, որ մենք բարուրվելու պատճառով ներվային ենք։ Սակայն ես ինձ նյարդային ֆոնի վրա շատ հանգիստ եմ զգում։

----------


## Ֆոտոն

Ես ուրիշ բացատրություն եմ լսել չբարուրելու համար: Ուղղակի բարուրելիս ոտքերն ու ձեռքերը շարժել չկարողանալու պատճառով ծնկների ու արմունկների հոդերը չեն զարգանում: Դե դժվարացնում է աճը:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ես ուրիշ բացատրություն եմ լսել չբարուրելու համար: Ուղղակի բարուրելիս ոտքերն ու ձեռքերը շարժել չկարողանալու պատճառով ծնկների ու արմունկների հոդերը չեն զարգանում: Դե դժվարացնում է աճը:


Շատ ճիշտ է: Ոչ միայն հոդերը, այլև մկանները: Կոպիտ ասած, մի բան որ չես օգտագործում, չի զարգանում: Ու ընդհանրապես, անհասկանալի է, թե ինչից է ծագել երեխային բարուրելու գաղափարը: Հիմա կասեք՝ մեզ բարուրել են, ոչ մի խնդիր չունենք: Բայց չէ՞ որ այդ խնդիրները ոչ բոլորի մոտ կարող են զարգանալ: Պետք է լինի նախատրամադրվածություն  + պայմաններ: Քանի որ տեղյակ չենք նախատրամադրվածության մասին, ինչու՞ իզուր պայմաններ ստեղծենք, երբ կարելի է դրանք չստեղծել:

----------

Geson (18.05.2010), Ուլուանա (02.10.2009)

----------


## Maytane

*Մոդերատորական։ Անընթեռնելի գրառումը ջնջված է։ Խնդրում եմ այսուհետ գրել հասկանալի ու ընթեռնելի հայերենով։*

----------

